# 2.0 tfsi in mk1...can it be done??



## CSMatt (Jun 15, 2011)

As above, not sure if thks has beem done? For the cost of a 2.0tfsi lump it would be worth the conversion...I did search but didnt find anything...I have a friend who does lots of conversion etc for vauxhalls and is interested in a project 
Cheers
Matt


----------



## wazman999 (Oct 25, 2011)

I wish I had mechanical knowledge to be able to comment. But if you do attempt this, I'd be genuinely interested in the outcome! :twisted:


----------



## Sickboy (Oct 13, 2004)

Why would you want to? unless you were going to try and put an RS engine in not much point!


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Sickboy said:


> Why would you want to? unless you were going to try and put an RS engine in not much point!


Good point. Surely a modded 1.8T is just as tuneable. As sickboy says a TTRS 2.5T engine now thats a different thing all together.


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

Anything is possible with the correct knowledge and money. I think it has been done or is being done at the moment.

The 2.0TFSI lump out of a MK5 GTI Ed30 for example will quite happily do 350bhp on standard internals.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

L33JSA said:


> Anything is possible with the correct knowledge and money. I think it has been done or is being done at the moment.
> 
> The 2.0TFSI lump out of a MK5 GTI Ed30 for example will quite happily do 350bhp on standard internals.


So will a 1.8T , although I accept the 2.0 can give even bigger numbers on OE internals.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

If you can get a 2.7 twin turbo S4 engine in a mk1 TT then the FSI lump should be a POP


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

neilc said:


> L33JSA said:
> 
> 
> > Anything is possible with the correct knowledge and money. I think it has been done or is being done at the moment.
> ...


Reliably I meant.......i.e. not without rods, bigger turbo, bigger injectors etc


----------



## CSMatt (Jun 15, 2011)

The reason I ask is because the 2.0tfsi is a newer lump that from my seeing can get massive gains on the k04 using similar mods, ie front mount etc...the only thing I see would be the issue would be the gearbox etc...I will speak to him regarding this as it would be pretty awesome imo and with the 2.0tfsi lumps inc turbo at around £1200 its a tempting prospect


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

if 1.8t gearbox fits 2.0tfsi it will be quite straightforward job, maybe abit more work with the ecu and wiring


----------



## CSMatt (Jun 15, 2011)

Cheers...I've found a 2008 s3 with everything incl gearbox for £1350 but I feel fabrication work will be the hardest bit, i have a friend that builds race cars, he has just space framed his vw caddy I'm sure he coukd help


----------



## DuTTchNL (Sep 18, 2010)

Don't forget more torque and feul efficiency.

My moms mk2 runs much more km's than my mk1


----------



## CSMatt (Jun 15, 2011)

Just found a PDF file with a step by step guide to fitting for the tfsi lump into all mk4 golf based cars inc tt...clutch AMD gearbox can be used from the tt and the 1.8t engine mounts fit too...maybe not such a massive challenge


----------



## CSMatt (Jun 15, 2011)

Found another site with a 2.0tfsi fitted to a mk4 golf, went well with only the electrics being a bit trick, I've emailed the guys at R tek who did the conversion regarding what was needed...fingers crossed I get all the info needed as bang for buck it would be around 350bhp for much less the bt set up


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

Gotta link for that PDF? Gonna share?

cheers


----------



## CSMatt (Jun 15, 2011)

Sorry dude thought I'd posted it
http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&bi ... 17l0&mvs=0


----------



## CSMatt (Jun 15, 2011)

3rd one down


----------



## Pensive666 (Jun 18, 2011)

L33JSA said:


> Reliably I meant.......i.e. not without rods, bigger turbo, bigger injectors etc


Why??? :?

I've done a bit of "research". Shoot me down if I'm wrong.....

The 2.0TFSI has a K03 turbo. It remaps to 250bhp stage 1. around 280bhp stage 2. same as 1.8T really, but with a nippier turbo and a bit better mpg (which might vanish after a remap).

The work required to get to each stage appears to be basically the same as the 1.8T although you might get less turbo lag from a K03, up to stage 2. The rods wil be fine up to 300bhp anyway on a 1.8T, so we should really only compare stage 3's.

If you want to go over 285bhp, you will need full stage 3 zorst,brakes, also put in a K04 (or BT!!), bigger fuel pump, bigger injectors....etc etc. etc. so basically you might as well put in an even bigger turbo in the process - its a BT build, leaving the rods stock.

So on top of the engine swap, you're looking at a 3.5grand BT build as well anyway.

So the cost of the engine swap is what you are paying for marginally stronger internals.... that is all.

You're doing a hell of a lot of work to put in an engine with pretty much the same capabilities as the 1.8 you're pulling out...!!?? The only bonus is ever so slightly more reliable rods if you go massive stage 3 BT. But if you're going to do that and push to 400+, surely you should be doing a full rebuild anyway......?

I really can't see the benefit of the 2.0tfsi engine in a mk1....sorry.

2.5 is another matter entirely :twisted:

p.s. Only thing I would recommend is the TT mk2 diesel gearbox ratio for 6th gear!!!!!!!!!! 70 mph = 2300rpm GREAT for efficient cruising, if your TT is a daily driver.....


----------



## CSMatt (Jun 15, 2011)

Not really as the s3 engines found on eBay atm has the k04 etc already so once in it will map straight to 300, down pipe and front mount with uprated feul pump with stage 2+ soft ware will see 330+ same as what my mat has in an ed 30...the cost would be far off me k04 the tt then getting a real worl 330bhp, and considering I vant find a tt with the conversion it would be pretty unique however I will be seriously considering a gt2870 with a head build and rods...again my friend can sort that out it was just an idea


----------



## DuTTchNL (Sep 18, 2010)

A GT2860 will pick up sooner than the GT2870 with allmost the same power a tuner said to me. Because of the torque of the TT's runs out at 3500 rpm you want a turbo that will pick up around max 4000 rpm.


----------



## nate42 (Apr 9, 2008)

Pensive666 said:


> I really can't see the benefit of the 2.0tfsi engine in a mk1....sorry.
> 
> 2.5 is another matter entirely :twisted:
> 
> p.s. Only thing I would recommend is the TT mk2 diesel gearbox ratio for 6th gear!!!!!!!!!! 70 mph = 2300rpm GREAT for efficient cruising, if your TT is a daily driver.....


Have you guys driven those 2.0TFSI engines, they pull like a diesel below 2000rpm. Really nice engine to drive around town, definitely an improvement over 1.8T. They also drink less. Would be much more fun than just a basic big turbo build also. That S3/TTS engine remapped to 330hp would be nice on mk1.

I'd say go for it, be a pioneer 8)


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

nate42 said:


> Pensive666 said:
> 
> 
> > I really can't see the benefit of the 2.0tfsi engine in a mk1....sorry.
> ...


Absolutely true...

Never been a fan on the 1.8t!!! yes its tunable, by by god i wish a had another lump up front. Infact ive often dreamt of putting a tuned 5cld AAN RS2'd 20vT in there...... but thats another story.


----------



## DuTTchNL (Sep 18, 2010)

My mam is lending me her MK2 while mine is in the shop this week. They realy pull more torque feeling then an MK1 225. And it is 25BHp less then the MK1.

So go for it!


----------



## mstew (Mar 17, 2012)

Someone did it and it was named the 'SVH TFSI 4MOTION' Project built by R TEK, the 2.0 made a nice flat power line to the redline too but the build isn't loading right now.

Another more recent one though starts about half way down this page, enjoy [smiley=book2.gif]

http://uk-mkivs.net/topic/73302-hmd-gli ... hp/page-71


----------



## Stub (Mar 17, 2005)

This is the upgrade I would go for, or the MK2 Diesel.... come on tuners get this option sorted!


----------

